# DNS und subdomains



## gecko (17. Apr. 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage bezüglich der DNS-Verwaltung bzw der Verwaltung von Subdomains.

Ich kenne mich mit DNS und Zonen nicht sehr gut aus, darum entschuldigt vielleicht mein Unwissen.

Laut meinem Provider/Hoster zeigt zur Zeit "alles auf meine IP Adresse" und ich kann angeblich alles weitere von mir aus verteilen. (Also an [Sub] Domains ets )

Wenn ich also eine neue Domain eintrage, oder sagen wir ich habe zwei: Was muss ich dann für DNS Zonen oder ähnliches erstellen?

Die Standard-Webseiten wie www.domain.de und domain.de funktionieren ja ohne Probleme.

Jedoch wenn ich eine Subdomain anlege, passiert garnichts außer das ich im Browser ein "Server nicht gefunden" bekomme.

Daher bin ich nun ein klein wenig überfragt was zu tun ist, um die Subdomains verwalten zu können.


Zumal Kunden ja nicht in die DNS Einträge schreiben können, aber Subdomains anlegen können sollen. Daher kann ja eine Subdomain keinen direkten Eintrag in den DNS Zonen oÄ verlangen oder?!


Grüße und Danke bereits im voraus.


----------



## mare (17. Apr. 2011)

Hallo,

Deine Angaben wiedersprechen sich.

Wer betreut den das DNS der Zone? 
Du oder (d)ein Provider.

Wenn die Zone in der DNS-Hoheit deines Providers liegt, kannst du im ISP-Config DNS Modul eintragen, was du willst, es wird nicht klappen.
(Die Einträge haben dann Null Relevanz.)

Wenn du das DNS selbst betreibst, fehlen einfach die A-Record Einträge für die Domain.


----------



## gecko (17. Apr. 2011)

Nun ja das dachte ich mir ja bereits nur mein schriftwechsel mit dem Provider lautete wie folgt:



> Sehr geehrter Damen und Herren, > Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich der DNS Verwaltung meiner
> > Domains.
> 
> > Ist es soweit richtig das ich Subdomains zZ nicht selbst
> ...


Daraufhin bekam ich folgende Nachricht zurück:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, Dear Customer,  im Moment leitet alles auf Ihren Server.  Von dort aus koennen Sie es weiter verteilen.  Falls Sie echten DNS brauchen muessen wir Ihnen einen Zugang einrichten.  Bitte teilen Sie uns mit, wenn wir einen solchen fuer Sie einrichten sollen.


Nun ja und ich sehe ja selbst beim whois meiner Webseite das die Nameserver die eingetragen sind nicht meinem Server entsprechen (oder ist das nun wieder was anderes?)

Sie zeigen nämlich auf 

```
Nserver: a.ns14.net
Nserver: b.ns14.net
Nserver: c.ns14.net
Nserver: d.ns14.net
```


----------



## mare (18. Apr. 2011)

Hi,

damit hast du (über ISPC) keinen Einfluss auf die Domain.

Du kannst aber erstmal testen, ob dein Provider recht hat.


```
nslookup klapperdiklapp.domain.de
```
 muß dieselbe IP auswerfen wie 
	
	



```
nslookup www.domain.de
```
Wenn das der Fall ist, kannst du am ISPC weiterkonfigurieren da dann das Problem bei Dir liegt.

Wenn nslookup keineahnung.domain.de aber keine IP zurückbringt hat die Provider einfach den * A-Record nicht gesetzt.

Du kannst aber sicher auch einen Account für das AutoDNS (System hinter den DNS-Servern ns14.net) bekommen um das selbst einzustellen.

Wenn du mind. 2 ISPCONFIG Server hast, kannst du das DNS der Domain auch selbst betreiben. Trägst dann allerdings auch die Verantwortung dafür.

/LG mare




PS: Das die Server im whois drinstehen ist vollkommen normal und auch in Ordnung !


----------

